# Local Hero - Kees van der Westen espresso machine



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

A new Local Hero outlet has opened in Kingston and has a Kees van der Westen espresso machine. The new shop, well kiosk really is in the new development of resturants facing the river. Not tried the coffee, but love the machine. Very, very quiet today.


----------

